
Typing with pleasure - tosh
https://pavelfatin.com/typing-with-pleasure/
======
icc97
This mirrors one of the things that I 'feel' about using Vim, that I commented
about a few months ago [0]. It just feels faster than using something like
Atom / Visual Code, it's hard to explain in other terms, but this at least
shows the actual latency values that cause the feeling.

The great thing from these graphs is that it shows the consistency of
performance with Vim across pretty much all platforms. So once you're using
Vim it's fast everywhere, there isn't cases where you get unexplained
slowdowns. You do get slowdowns with plugins, but they are usually quite
easily explainable and they don't impact typing.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13934999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13934999)

~~~
coldtea
Don't know about typing latency, but most operations in vim seems
excruciatingly slow after using ST3.

Things like fuzzy searching for something, opening a file with NerdTree etc.

~~~
icc97
ST3 is awesome, I switched from that to Vim. But not because I was unhappy
with ST3, just because the only way to learn Vim is to dive in and use only
Vim.

I too didn't notice any latency in ST3 and I've spent a lot of time trying to
recreate some of the things that I was very used to in ST3.

Saying that though, Vim just takes lots and lots of getting used to, I liken
it to learning a foreign language.

Most things you just need to do the 'Vim way', for example instead of NerdTree
you can just use the internal file explorer and combine it with Tim Pope's
Vinegar plugin [0] (everything from Tim Pope is simply awesome). That makes
opening the file explorer as easy as typing '-' and then you can bounce up
directories pressing '-' again or move around the file explorer using the Vim
keys. I find this just as fast as using ST's file explorer, possibly faster as
it avoids the mouse.

I know fuzzy finding in Vim can be improved massively using fzf but I haven't
tried it yet. I'm find it really easy just to have lots of buffers open and
then to type `:b [buffer name]` you only need a partial match.

I've been writing lots about the things that confuse me about Vim coming from
ST3 e.g. about the weirdness of tab pages (when all you need is buffers) [1].

Great plugins for Vim from a ST3 perspective are:

    
    
      " let Vundle manage Vundle, required
      Plugin 'VundleVim/Vundle.vim'
      
      " syntax checking
      Plugin 'vim-syntastic/syntastic'
      " put quotes and brackets around expressions
      Plugin 'tpope/vim-surround'
      " use [ / ] for next / previous with lots of options
      Plugin 'tpope/vim-unimpaired'
      " git
      Plugin 'tpope/vim-fugitive'
      " store sessions that plays nicely with Airline and PDV
      Plugin 'tpope/vim-obsession'
      " improve the file explorer
      Plugin 'tpope/vim-vinegar'
      Plugin 'altercation/vim-colors-solarized'
      " highlight tabs and spaces at the end of lines
      Plugin 'vim-scripts/cream-showinvisibles'
      " distraction free mode
      Plugin 'junegunn/goyo.vim'
      " autocomplete matching brackets and quotes
      Plugin 'Raimondi/delimitMate'
      " Airline seems to have an issue with my session saving
      " @link https://github.com/vim-airline/vim-airline/issues/1505
      Plugin 'vim-airline/vim-airline'
      Plugin 'vim-airline/vim-airline-themes'
    

My reasons for using Vim were:

1\. Open source

2\. Cross platform (as is ST3) but also I can use it over SSH so I can take
the power of my .vimrc with me

3\. Programmable editing / Vim's 'feeling' [2]

[0]: [https://github.com/tpope/vim-vinegar](https://github.com/tpope/vim-
vinegar)

[1]:
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/43125465/327074](https://stackoverflow.com/a/43125465/327074)

[2]: [http://stevelosh.com/blog/2010/09/coming-home-to-
vim/#vim-s-...](http://stevelosh.com/blog/2010/09/coming-home-to-vim/#vim-s-
feeling)

------
mauro3
Here an Github issue from VSCode related to this:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/27378](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/27378)
which shows some results for VSCode vs emacs, neovim and sublime.

------
icc97
N.B. This was from 2015 and there's a previous HN item [0]

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787812)

